# Introducing The Rabbits



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 12, 2012)

I may get another Female doe tomorrow and wondered what would be the best way to introduce her to the other doe? I would like them to share the same cage eventually.


----------



## currycomb (Mar 12, 2012)

probably not gonna happen, unless it is a very large cage. adult does are very territorial, and do not share well. best to put in cages next to each other for awhile.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 12, 2012)

Why do you want them to share a cage ?


----------



## ClintDowns (Mar 12, 2012)

Probably not a good thing to let them share.  Kind of like adult women, they dont get along well together when talking about long periods of time.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I was planning on them enjoying each others company however, when I think back to when I raised rabbits I would seperate them. Alright Thanks Guys!! and Galls!!


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 13, 2012)

i would house them seperatly, the only time does do well togehter is if theyve got a crazy amoutn of space (and they usually have to be introduced very young too.


----------

